# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Libra te shkencave politike online?

## fighterme

Mund te me rekomandoni ndonje site ku mund te lexoj libra te shkencave politike online?

----------


## mesuesi_1

> Mund te me rekomandoni ndonje site ku mund te lexoj libra te shkencave politike online?


shkencat politike lexohen vetem me liber perpara ..... porositi online nqse nuk ke mundesi ti gjesh aty ke je ... 



.

----------


## mia@

Lol vetem online nuk ja vlen te lexosh libra. Bleva nje ebook psikologjie se kushtonte me lire se ta blije ne leter, dhe e kisha te pamundur te perqendrohesha per nje kohe te gjate para ekranit te komp. Te mendosh qe do lexosh te 30 faqe per teme. Le qe e ke me afat. Nuk e ke pergjithmone, por ke te drejte ta primtosh. S'ja vlen.

----------

